# CA HSR Troubles?



## Anderson (Oct 13, 2011)

In light of CA's funding situation (let's face it, the state is in deep trouble), the cost estimate mess, and so forth, two _very _unpleasant questions come to mind:

1) What are the odds that the wheels come off the program there? I do _not_ like this prospect, but it seems like an increasing risk. Of course, I'm hopeful that if there's one good thing to come out of Jerry Brown's time in office, it'll at least be an HSR line down the Central Valley (which will do most of the work of the line).

2) If CAHSR melts down, is there some way that a request could be "stage managed" to at least get the "no match" funds out the back door in a hurry to either cover SEHSR/VA's HSR (both of which are floating around in Tier II of the process), something major in upstate NY, something major in IL, or something else? I'd be thinking that the states would almost need to be handed a "file this request" packet to hand right back in...but of course, if Obama was willing to do it (*sigh*), he could probably arrange to waive out the Tier II EIS on one or more projects.


----------



## USrail21 (Nov 8, 2011)

California High Speed Rail will happen in the not too distant future


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 8, 2011)

When pigs fly, or the US Government has a surplus (not just a balanced budget with a $xxx trillion loss)!






Please stop these ideas that have no possible chance, unless you can pay for them!



(I ask this for *ALL* AU members who are getting sick of these impossible threads!)


----------



## WinNix (Nov 10, 2011)

Anderson, the current news trends suggest that CAHSR is headed for limbo - but not dead. Fortunately or unfortunately, it is not easy to guess the ultimate fate. I doubt the wheels will _completely_ come off the program, but I will be quite surprised if it is not delayed for years. whatever the latest estimated-time-of-completion-in-years you last heard was... add 50%. I think that is a realistic bet.

Your second point, I think (??) is if CAHSR melts down do other projects get it's funds in part or whole? I may have that wrong, but if not, it is interesting but quite unlikely. Personally, I have nothing to base this on.... this is all my opinion. If CAHSR gets killed, I doubt the funds already "promised" would go to other rail related projects - HSR-anywhere or otherwise. I suspect IF CAHSR is killed, it would be the victim of a budget cut compromise and left on the cutting room floor. I would love to think other HSR-related pejects elsewhere would benefit if CAHSR melted down, but I doubt it.

Traveler...I understand, but is it really so bad to dream? Or contemplate the possible outcomes when our dreams go tangentially off course? Surely, there are worse things that to discuss things that we want to see happen in our lifetimes.... no?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 10, 2011)

My guess is that this expensive High Speed Rail system will soon be defunded so that a much _more_ expensive highway and freeway expansion can take its place. It's that how it's always been since the 1950's?


----------



## Ryan (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, but now we have Hope and/or Change.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Nov 10, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Yes, but now we have Hope and/or Change.


Don't forget the _fierce urgency of now_.


----------



## gswager (Nov 10, 2011)

If the HSR is in limbo but has lots of money in account, it would be nice to abandoned Fresno to the south track plan, and use it to build new tracks from Bakersfield to Lancaster, the nearest "high" speed tracks. 79 mph or 90 mph tracks are fine with me. Then it would be easier to build new tracks on ROW or rebuild tracks and gradually build to high speed standards.


----------

